# δώστο ή δώσ' το



## colurosa (Sep 13, 2015)

δώστο ή δώσ' το;

Μια αναζήτη στο google, κάλλιστα, μπορεί να σε προβληματίσει, αν όχι να σε μπερδέψει.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 13, 2015)

«Δώσ' το», αποκλειστικά.


----------



## nickel (Sep 13, 2015)

Και το «πάρτα να μη στα χρωστάω» πρέπει να γράφεται «πάρ' τα να μη σ' τα χρωστάω». :) (Ξέρω, χάνει λίγο τη λαϊκότητά του έτσι...)

Να βάλω κι έναν σύνδεσμο:
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...εγαν-που-καναν&p=117424&viewfull=1#post117424


----------



## colurosa (Sep 13, 2015)

Μήπως το συγχέουν με το "πάρτε" που παθαίνει συγκοπή;


----------



## daeman (Sep 13, 2015)

...
*Πάρ' το ή παρ' το (ο τόνος διατηρείται ή όχι; )*


And from our very own *Apostrophe Protection Society* :



daeman said:


> ...
> Από τα δικά μας:
> 
> Οι μισοί Βρετανοί τα βρίσκουν μπαστούνια με την απόστροφο
> ...


----------

